# New Poster - Lefties anyone!



## kpsingleton (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome from one lefty to another!


----------



## Lefty PA (Apr 7, 2004)

kpsingleton said:


> Welcome from one lefty to another!



Hi heres another--Welcome.

L_Pa


----------



## stx bowhunter (Mar 10, 2006)

*Welcome aboard lefty*

hello fellow lefty's
I just became a member of this website myself. Hope to be of some help to any fellow bowhunter.
Thanks and God Bless
stx bowhunter


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Here is another AT'er who stands on the right side of the bow.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

lefty here !!!!!


----------



## c0bra7 (Mar 12, 2006)

*depending on where ur from in northeast oh i might know some1*

hey lefty theres a good place i know of it's small but he might be able to help just south of salem is a place called broken arrow tiny place but he can get a lot of things if u have the time he is in the local yellow pages thogh an hello from a new user as well


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT bullrambler. Looks like you've found some fellow lefties.  I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Ditto*



Tax Lawyer said:


> Here is another AT'er who stands on the right side of the bow.



and another!!!!!


----------



## newpoppop (Feb 28, 2006)

mdewitt71 said:


> and another!!!!!


And yet another.

I'm a newbie, and am about to take up archery as a means of meeting new folks, and getting me out of the house. (I just retired in Jan.).

Bear in mind that the last bowshooting I took part in, was in the Boy Scouts, some 50 years ago.

I used a wooden long bow back then, and I'm amazed at the evolution to today's compound bows.

I am looking forwrad to participatng on this board, and undoubtedly will be asking lots of dumb questions.


----------



## plinker22 (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow, lots of lefties here. I am one also. -plink-


----------



## archerAZ (Feb 5, 2006)

guilty


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

newpoppop said:


> And yet another.
> 
> I'm a newbie, and am about to take up archery as a means of meeting new folks, and getting me out of the house. (I just retired in Jan.).
> 
> ...


:welcome: to AT as well newpoppop. 

It looks like lefties are taking over the forum. :lol:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

plinker22 said:


> Wow, lots of lefties here. I am one also. -plink-


Wow another new leftie.:wink: :welcome: to AT plinker22.


----------



## Lefty PA (Apr 7, 2004)

Tax Lawyer]Here is another AT'er who stands on the right side of the bow

HI-- I never thought of that saying that , I hope it OK if i USE THAT .:tongue: :tongue: 
L_PA


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Yep, Lefties RULE !!


FF


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Another lefty here*

The world is full of us.........some of the best shots were lefties......not me........but the world is full of us. anthing you want to know just ask....we are all in out right mind!!!!!     :wink: :wink:


----------



## CAT49 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Hello Lefties from C.A.T. Bows*

I would say about 1 out of 20 new bows we sell are left handed .
I have heard from other bow manuf and designers that it is as high as 14%
Take care
Cat


----------



## minnow (Mar 2, 2006)

I've heard lefties make up 17% of the population. Yet when I go searching for bows at the sporting good store, Gander Mt. etc., it seems about only one in twenty bows on the rack are left handed. i ended up ordering my last bow without test shooting one. A local pro shop let me try a borrowed (someone had bought one and he kindly brought it back to the shop for a fellow southpaw) left handed Reflex Grizzly (now discontinued) so based on that, I ordered their new Highlander, supposedly an upgraded Grizzly. My best advice is to find a small independent pro shop who has the patience and the time to work with you, the big guys are too interested in moving mechandise to dawdle with us minorities. :sad: I've waited nearly 4 weeks for it to come in now, don't know if it's because it's a lefty or because it's a new model for that manufacturer.


----------



## wisbowhntr (Jun 1, 2004)

Hello from a true Lefty here . Good to see another southpaw in the forums.:wink:


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome to AT..............from a 20 year righty converted to a Lefty.........


----------



## foamkllr64 (Dec 18, 2005)

And still another south paw!!!!! Of the 40 some people in my club I'm the only one! I love it because when it's my turn to set the course for leauge i'll set up A lot of Lefty shots..... drives em nuts:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## banner (Mar 7, 2006)

another lefty from Wisconsin been shooting left of center for forty years.Guess it's to late to learn to shoot the right way.


----------



## sharpshooter60 (Feb 10, 2005)

Leftys are rightys :wink:


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

Another lefty from Wisconsin!


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

You know what they say..."Everyone is born right handed, but only the best overcome it":wink: 

Welcome,
Nick


----------



## medinarg75 (Jan 16, 2006)

Welcome fellow south paw to AT. Enjoy the ride...:darkbeer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Welcome to the forum NPP! 

Hey folks... treat this guy right(or should I say left?). I refferred him here after I found him inquiring about archery on a news forum we both frequent. He's a top notch guy, and will fit right in with the rest of us. Well... at least as well as we fit in anyway, being lefties, and all. 
I've given NPP some advice already, but I wanted him to get some input from the folks here that are far more experienced than I am also. 

Here's a cold one NPP. :darkbeer: Sit back, and enjoy the ride, and when you think you are ready... join us over in Mutantville... if you dare. Now that's a wild bunch!


----------



## Hunter Bob (Feb 24, 2005)

*Welcome*

Welcome Bullrambler
This is a good place to get an edgemucation. Another lefty,with a twist. I am a left eyed, right handed, cross dominate ,left shooting arrow slinger. You asked about Bow spec and how they affect performance. www.huntersfriend.com has a very good section called" how to choose a compound bow" Covers all the info on bows. Cheers:darkbeer:


----------

